# Ample Guitar Martin Lite (AGML) Amplesound.net (NOW AVAILABLE)



## JasonMorin (May 10, 2013)

HELLO!!!!!


Amplesound.net releases “Ample Guitar M LITE” Acoustic Guitar Instrument for Win & Mac VST, AU & RTAS
Bring Martin D-41 Guitar sound to your studio

*
Ample Sound has updated AGML to version 1.1.0.*

AGML 1.1.0 changes:

Fixed a major DFD bug which could lead to buffer underrun and flaws in generated audio, especially when offline exporting, no more white noise.
New sampling engine which increased loading and playing performance.
Added alternate tuner.
Added keyboard mode.
Deleted most of pop-ups which asked user to purchase the full version.

AGML is a free VI and users can download it here: http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp

AGML specs may be seen here in the overview section: http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=7

The download link of AGML is not located on Ample Sound's primary server because the number of simultaneous downloads is quite a large, the speed may go slow. Ample Sound will provide more download links on their Facebook soon: https://www.facebook.com/AmpleSoundTech





*More alternative download links:*


*AGML 1.1.0 PC:*

http://uptobox.com/mzqw6gs5drmq
http://uppit.com/ovfsgnqoou94
http://bitshare.com/files/241m2lse/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.rar.html (http://bitshare.com/files/241m2lse/AGML ... r.rar.html)
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/RHNw9oXbqy/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.rar.html (http://www.fileswap.com/dl/RHNw9oXbqy/A ... r.rar.html)
http://www.multiupload.nl/H34MFAG3X5
http://filerio.in/k9en5a2v6ang



*AGML 1.1.0 MAC:*

http://www.multiupload.nl/S6DWNT8W6W
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/mJi90D5g6f/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.pkg.html (http://www.fileswap.com/dl/mJi90D5g6f/A ... r.pkg.html)
http://uptobox.com/6xoipv96xxdu
http://bitshare.com/files/2jnwbpof/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.pkg.html (http://bitshare.com/files/2jnwbpof/AGML ... r.pkg.html)
http://filerio.in/j4e9rm8qyjd5




Lite version specs (FREE)


Size: 682 MB
Samples: 668 samples
Sample Rate: 16bit 44.1khz
Fret Limit: 0 - 4th fret
Playing Style(sample bank): Finger
Sample Cycle: Maximum 2
Techniques Sustain: Sustain, Hammer On & Pull Off, Palm Mute, Popping 5 techniques
Sound Mode: 1 Stereo
Customized chord: 6 
Strummer Humanization: 1
Strummer SEQ: 4 
FXs: Reverb, Stereo Delay 2 FXs











Here's a cool video from the FULL version of AGM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12dn6XOAbG8



Jason Morin


----------



## lumcas (May 11, 2013)

Hi Jason,

very impressed with the sound and the plugin itself. I'd like to purchase acoustic bundle (T and M). But I haven't found out how to install the demo on my sample drive and not the system drive. Is there a way how to set the custom path for samples during installation? I hope this is just the demo limitation (or maybe mine, I spend way too much time with my children). Thank you for your answer.

lumicas


----------



## JasonMorin (May 11, 2013)

lumcas @ Sat May 11 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> very impressed with the sound and the plugin itself. I'd like to purchase acoustic bundle (T and M). But I haven't found out how to install the demo on my sample drive and not the system drive. Is there a way how to set the custom path for samples during installation? I hope this is just the demo limitation (or maybe mine, I spend way too much time with my children). Thank you for your answer.
> 
> lumicas




In order to move the library, cut and paste any where you want this folder containing the library ( AGML ).

Then on the gui. Click on the button : About and set the new library path.


Also, please see my notice on the first post. Will have a new download link by next week.




Jason Morin


----------



## JasonMorin (May 13, 2013)

AGML is now available and it is FREE ! ENJOY !!!


Jason


----------



## synthnut (May 15, 2013)

Hi Jason , 
The download for AGML took an extremely long time , and when trying to instal the program , all went well until the program started to install ....The install got towards the end , and an error message came up .....I tried numerous times to install the program but got the same error message ....?????......Jim

OK ...I took everything out of the rar file , and put it in it's own folder on the desktop and was able to install the program .....I set everything up and midi is working , and my mod wheel and pitch been wheel is working , but no audio ...?????? Cant seem to locate any midi channel info , and can't seem to get the audio working even after going into the "options " box at the top left side of the screen ....??????......Any idea's ? ....Thanks ....Jim

BTW ...Does this program work " stand alone " or does it need a host to work properly ? .......Thanks....Jim


----------



## JasonMorin (May 16, 2013)

I'm uploading new downloading links for the Win version. The downloading links for Mac will be done tomorrow.

AGML works in standalone mode and can work within a DAW that is compatible with Windows and Mac OS X in VST, AU, RTAS and AAX

Indeed you should be able to see your audio card and midi gear when clicking on the ''options'' box.

Can you test it within your DAW.

If your still having problems, can you send an email to [email protected] . Please provide your Computer specs and which version of AGML you are using.

Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (May 16, 2013)

Added alternative download links to the first post


Alternative Download links (Windows):

http://www.mediafire.com/?6e33vo7w7b838ox
http://uptobox.com/ujals6ouh6tn

Alternative MACS links coming soon.....


----------



## JasonMorin (May 17, 2013)

Added to the first post

Alternative Download link (MAC): 

http://uptobox.com/frc7prjj95ny



Jason


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for this. Nice alternative to my Orange Tree Acoustic.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 24, 2013)

I installed this on my Mac. It allowed me to play for a minute or two, then the voices started cutting out, one by one. Was this intended?


----------



## JasonMorin (May 26, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Fri May 24 said:


> I installed this on my Mac. It allowed me to play for a minute or two, then the voices started cutting out, one by one. Was this intended?



No,

can you send an email to : [email protected]


Please explain again your problem and give us some info on your computer

-detail on your computer specs 
-which DAW are you using 
-32 bit or 64 bit version 
-what audio card do you have 
-does your problem happens in standalone mode 



Jason Morin


----------



## NYC Composer (May 26, 2013)

JasonMorin @ Sun May 26 said:


> NYC Composer @ Fri May 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I installed this on my Mac. It allowed me to play for a minute or two, then the voices started cutting out, one by one. Was this intended?
> ...



As soon as i'm in front of it, I will, thanks.


----------



## williemyers (May 26, 2013)

Larry, any response on your issue? 
BTW, was that the demo or one of the full versions?


----------



## JasonMorin (May 26, 2013)

AGML (Ample Guitar Martin LITE) is a free and LITE version of AGM.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 26, 2013)

williemyers @ Sun May 26 said:


> Larry, any response on your issue?
> BTW, was that the demo or one of the full versions?



None because I haven't addressed it yet, Willie. Not the fault of the developer, who I'm about to PM.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 26, 2013)

Duh. Okay, now I understand. The Lite version cuts out at the 4th fret. I thought I understood it to be a full but Lite version, as in, fully playable across the fretboard, however it clearly states on your site (and in your specs above) that it cuts out at the 4th fret. Sorry for the confusion, and I wish I had realized before I started dling it.

Good sounding guitar, in any case.


----------



## JasonMorin (Jul 18, 2013)

UPDATE

AGML v1.0.2 available 

Improved CPU usability
Fixed white noise bug

download here: http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp


----------



## synthnut (Jul 19, 2013)

.....another painfully slow download .....I give up .....Jim


----------



## JasonMorin (Jul 20, 2013)

Alternative download link

PC version 1.0.2  : http://uptobox.com/znostqudqsbg


Mac later....


----------



## mojamusic (Jul 20, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Fri May 24 said:


> I installed this on my Mac. It allowed me to play for a minute or two, then the voices started cutting out, one by one. Was this intended?



the same thing happened for me. I figured it the demo restriction.

Lovely guitar sound, though. I wasn't sure that I needed another guitar library until I played this demo.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 21, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Fri May 24 said:


> I installed this on my Mac. It allowed me to play for a minute or two, then the voices started cutting out, one by one. Was this intended?



I'm also facing this problem. Sound wise quite convincing but if this is technical bug for Windows users, i'll rather wait for it to be resolved before having my thought to purchase the full version. Please have a look at the recorded video footage on this link. Thanks

https://app.box.com/s/g0hnhf6nau0im3q0kyul


p/s: Don't laugh at me with the frequent key pressing. I know i'm desperate to try out !! AHAHHAHA :mrgreen: =o


----------



## JasonMorin (Jul 21, 2013)

Only the first 4 frets (0-4) of the guitar are playable :


Please take a look at the ''overview'' here:

http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=7


OR

the specs details on the first post


Jason


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 21, 2013)

mojamusic @ Sun 21 Jul said:


> Lovely guitar sound, though. I wasn't sure that I needed another guitar library until I played this demo.



They are great - I recently bought the AGM, AGT and AGP bundle which was effectively buy two get one free! They sound spectacular especially the acoustics, such great sound from them and the strummer works really well. And they don't require Kontakt which is a bonus.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 22, 2013)

Just wondering is there any CC midi assignment to control the "Hold Pedal" function? Just wanna clarify. Thanks !


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 22, 2013)

constaneum @ Tue 23 Jul said:


> Just wondering is there any CC midi assignment to control the "Hold Pedal" function? Just wanna clarify. Thanks !



Yes you can.


----------



## JasonMorin (Aug 9, 2013)

*Ample Sound has updated AGML to version 1.1.0.*

AGML 1.1.0 changes:

Fixed a major DFD bug which could lead to buffer underrun and flaws in generated audio, especially when offline exporting, no more white noise.
New sampling engine which increased loading and playing performance.
Added alternate tuner.
Added keyboard mode.
Deleted most of pop-ups which asked user to purchase the full version.

AGML is a free VI and users can download it here: http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp

AGML specs may be seen here in the overview section: http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=7

The download link of AGML is not located on Ample Sound's primary server because the number of simultaneous downloads is quite a large, the speed may go slow. Ample Sound will provide more download links on their Facebook soon: https://www.facebook.com/AmpleSoundTech





*More alternative download links:*


*AGML 1.1.0 PC:*

http://uptobox.com/mzqw6gs5drmq
http://uppit.com/ovfsgnqoou94
http://bitshare.com/files/241m2lse/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.rar.html (http://bitshare.com/files/241m2lse/AGML ... r.rar.html)
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/RHNw9oXbqy/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.rar.html (http://www.fileswap.com/dl/RHNw9oXbqy/A ... r.rar.html)
http://www.multiupload.nl/H34MFAG3X5
http://filerio.in/k9en5a2v6ang



*AGML 1.1.0 MAC:*

http://www.multiupload.nl/R3ZRPA4E2H
http://uptobox.com/b3ms6cpd1qo5
http://bitshare.com/files/6bfo96wf/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.pkg.html (http://bitshare.com/files/6bfo96wf/AGML ... r.pkg.html)
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/NyP83r6zi/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.pkg.html (http://www.fileswap.com/dl/NyP83r6zi/AG ... r.pkg.html)



Thank you


----------



## kof gadol (Aug 10, 2013)

aaronnt1 @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> They are great - I recently bought the AGM, AGT and AGP bundle which was effectively buy two get one free! They sound spectacular especially the acoustics, such great sound from them and the strummer works really well. And they don't require Kontakt which is a bonus.



I hope you don't mind, may I ask some questions ? You seem to be the only one on the thread who has the full versions. 

I saw this video which interested me in the strumming / picking capabilities, but it left some questions unanswered.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrEM448PxAE

The relevant part starts at about 9:10. 

My questions are: 

1) How easy is it to use multiple patterns within a song? Unfortunately in the video I can't see what midi keyboard keys he's pressing to make it do what it's doing. My understanding is you can assign up to 12 chords to 12 keyswitches, and 8 patterns to 8 key switches, at a time. Is this correct?

2) Can you choose which keys to use as keyswitches? My midi keyboard is only 4 octaves. While I can shift octaves up or down, this can be awkward during a performance.

3) How exact does your timing have to be when switching a chord or pattern? One thing I like about MusicLab's RealGuitar is that it is forgiving in this respect -- if, say, you are playing in 4:4 and at some point late in the 4th beat, but before the end of it, you can change chords, and it won't start the new chord until before the very end of it (i.e., it won't start until the start of the first beat in the next measure). Whereas a version of the strummer in the (otherwise quite nice) Indiginus guitar libraries is less forgiving; you really have to get the timing dead-on; in the example I just gave, the strum pattern would abruptly reset the instant you changed the chords, i.e. somewhere during, but before the end of, the 4th beat, which sounds like crap, as you would imagine.

4) Can you record the Ample Guitar's pattern performance output as midi, for playing through another VSTi later? 

I'd be grateful for any advice.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 11, 2013)

kof gadol @ Sat 10 Aug said:


> aaronnt1 @ Sun Jul 21 said:
> 
> 
> > They are great - I recently bought the AGM, AGT and AGP bundle which was effectively buy two get one free! They sound spectacular especially the acoustics, such great sound from them and the strummer works really well. And they don't require Kontakt which is a bonus.
> ...




Hi, yes that video was a major plus in my decision to purchase in the end.

I haven't used the guitars extensively as yet as I predominantly write orchestral stuff but after playing around with them for the best part of a day I am mightily impressed. I'll try to see if I can answer your questions.

1. Yes, if you use the strummer, you can have up to 12 chords, either chosen from the inbuilt list (this is big) or create your own. This is easy to do. Then you can create up to 8 sequences / patterns of strumming. Each of the 12 chords is tied to a keyswitch as is each of the 8 patterns. I guess if you needed more than 12 chords you would then just use another instance of the guitar on another track. Regarding strumming patterns, you don't have to use the inbuilt sequencer, you can create your own midi pattern with the relevant chordal keyswitches. But if you wanted to only use the sequencer and needed more than 8, again use another instance of the guitar. One note, the sequencer is quite basic in that it can't (yet?) accommodate triplet patterns of strumming in a non-triplet measure for that you'd have to insert your own midi patterns onto the piano roll.

2. No I don't believe you can choose which keys are the keyswitches. I don't think you'd need to though as the keyswitches are all central, though with a 4 octave keyboard yuo will definitley be missing out on some important keyswitches with other features and sounds like different up and down strokes and percussive effects.

3. I'm not sure, I don't tend to play live but input the midi. Best contact customer service with that one. There is a knob to affect start time up to 50ms but I'm not entirely sure what it does.

4. No I don't think you can record the midi of the patterns because it's all done inside the engine and for instance when you adjust the strum timings (great feature!) and humanisation features, this is all done inside the engine, and you only insert a single keyswitch on your piano roll to activate it. 

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## JasonMorin (Aug 17, 2013)

*NEW LINKS ADDED FOR AGML MAC (A SMALL BUG WAS FOUND)*



Ample Sound has updated AGML (Ample Guitar Martin LITE) to version 1.1.0.

AGML 1.1.0 changes:

Fixed a major DFD bug which could lead to buffer underrun and flaws in generated audio, especially when offline exporting, no more white noise.
New sampling engine which increased loading and playing performance.
Added alternate tuner.
Added keyboard mode.
Deleted most of pop-ups which asked user to purchase the full version.

AGML is a free VI and users can download it here: http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp

AGML specs may be seen here in the overview section: http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=7

The download link of AGML is not located on Ample Sound's primary server because the number of simultaneous downloads is quite a large, the speed may go slow. Ample Sound will provide more download links on their Facebook soon: https://www.facebook.com/AmpleSoundTech





More alternative download links:


AGML 1.1.0 PC:

http://uptobox.com/mzqw6gs5drmq
http://uppit.com/ovfsgnqoou94
http://bitshare.com/files/241m2lse/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.rar.html (http://bitshare.com/files/241m2lse/AGML ... r.rar.html)
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/RHNw9oXbqy/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.rar.html (http://www.fileswap.com/dl/RHNw9oXbqy/A ... r.rar.html)
http://www.multiupload.nl/H34MFAG3X5
http://filerio.in/k9en5a2v6ang



*AGML 1.1.0 MAC:*

http://www.multiupload.nl/S6DWNT8W6W
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/mJi90D5g6f/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.pkg.html (http://www.fileswap.com/dl/mJi90D5g6f/A ... r.pkg.html)
http://uptobox.com/6xoipv96xxdu
http://bitshare.com/files/2jnwbpof/AGML_1_1_0_Installer.pkg.html (http://bitshare.com/files/2jnwbpof/AGML ... r.pkg.html)
http://filerio.in/j4e9rm8qyjd5




Jason


----------

